# Estrogen priming protocol ivf



## innerlaner

...


----------



## HappyAuntie

innerlaner said:


> I'm starting an IVF cycle with my new doctor this cycle. They want to try something call Estrogen priming for IVF. Anyone with helpful info, especially, if you were successful. Thanks.

Hi innerlaner! My third IVF was an estrogen priming cycle, and it was way more productive than the first two, which were both short antagonist protocols. 

1st IVF: 8 eggs retrieved, 6 mature and ICSI'd, 4 fertilized, 1 blast and 1 morula on day 5, transferred the lone blast, nothing made it to freezing. BFP but mc'd.
2nd IVF (same protocol): 11 eggs retrieved, 8 mature and ICSI'd, 6 fertilized, 3 blasts on day 5 - transferred 1 (BFN) and froze 2 (BFN).
3rd IVF (estrogen priming): 19 eggs retrieved, 17 mature and ICSI'd, 15 fertilized, 5 blasts on day 5 - transferred 2 (BFN) and froze 3 (transfer this coming Friday).

Will this be your first IVF cycle?


----------



## innerlaner

..


----------



## HappyAuntie

Yep, doubled! I'm still a little amazed by that. I had been anxious about making the change since I'd responded very predictably on the short antagonist protocol. I know my dr doesn't use EPP much, and I suspect it's not as widely used in general as the long down-reg and short antagonist protocols are, which added to my anxiety - I don't really relish the idea of being someone's guinea pig when I've ponied up so much money! In retrospect, though, it was a clearly good move for us.

I've read it's good for low responders, so hopefully it will help compensate for your left ovary. FX'd!! When do you start?


----------



## innerlaner

....


----------



## goldengirl73

Hello Innerlaner,

I'm also in a similar situation that you described. Want to seek other protocols but present RE is not open to changes. I would to know the name of the RE that you had a successful cycle with please.

Thanks,


----------

